

Don't return your employer's laptop - jakozaur
http://www.sumologic.com/blog/company/work-here-get-a-free-macbook-pro

======
sdfjkl
This makes a lot of sense. A hacker's computer is a very personal item. Most
hackers will be in a situation where there is little distinction between the
tools they use at work and those they use at home. There's also likely to be
many hours of customization spent on a machine in the form of shell startup
scripts, defaults tweaks, browser extensions with userscripts, software
licenses, text editor plugins, and a bunch of hand-compiled (or Homebrew)
software.

I take my personal MacBook Pro to work and back every day, despite it being a
pain in the ass to lug around, because I can't imagine doing all the same
tweaks, installs and settings on two machines. And I wouldn't feel comfortable
with having my personal stuff on a machine owned by my employer either. So
this seems like a great solution.

And yeah, let's face it, we do like the shiny. You'd be none too pleased if
you joined a new company and they gave you a scuffed old machine with the
previous users sandwich still living under the keycaps, would you?

------
eddy_chan
If only big corporations took the same line as you. I can't believe the last
company I worked for (starts with A, one that Steve Jobs hated) re-
appropriated my 3 year old scuffed, dented, damaged MBP to a new employee
after I left.

I thought I could keep it as a write-off when I left the company cos I had
warped the case in a bicycle accident and dropped a video camera on the
keyboard so a few of the plastic keycaps had been smashed. It still worked
fine and meant a lot to me but I wouldn't be too impressed if I had received
that computer as an employee. It would show a basic lack of respect for the
work I will be contributing.

------
politician
twitter-version: Sumo Logic gives their new hires a MacBook Pro. It's a
signing bonus.

------
tjoff
They develop on laptops? Ouch.

~~~
weirdedhimself
Nope, most people have both a laptop and desktop. But they only get to keep
the laptop :)

